# Winter curry/stew



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've raved about these lot before but made this tonight and think it'd hit important macros quite nicely

http://www.curryfrenzy.com/ecomm/curryfrenzy/asp/display_product.asp?image=winter&title=Winter+Stew+Curry+Kit&description=A+great+hearty+curried+meat+stew+in+a+thick+tomato+and+coconut+milk+sauce%2E+Ideal+for+goat%2C+lamb%2C+beef+or+pork%2E+Slow+cooked+so+the+meat+is+tender+and+the+sauce+flavours+develop+and+accentuate&price=3%2E99

Made with:

800g diced beef or lamb

1 Large Onion finely diced

4 TBSP Olive oil

4 TSP Garlic Puree

4 TSP Ginger Puree

1 Tin Chopped tomatoes

1 Tin Coconut Milk

Water or meat stock

Me and the wife had this tonight and it looked pretty grim at first but once it was cooked it turned a lovely red colour and tasted great. The misses can't stand curry but I've had to carton the left over up for her tomorrow. Leave it as is if you're cutting or cook with rice for a bulk. Not the cheapest meal but tastes great


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

How's that a curry mate, no spices in it at all?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> How's that a curry mate, no spices in it at all?


You clicked the link yet? Comes with pre-packed curry spices. Very handy curry frenzy


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> You clicked the link yet? Comes with pre-packed curry spices. Very handy curry frenzy


haha no just read the list of ingredients, my bad. It looks like it would be quite bland without the pre packed spices


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

What do I get for my £4?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

What spices go in it?

Id imagine it would be cheaper to buy the individual spices from the supermarket then you've got loads for other recipes and if you want to make this again.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Nytol said:


> What do I get for my £4?


About enough to make 2 or 3 curries (and about 2.5kg of meat in there). Buy two get one free as well. Not associated with them, just buy a lot from them. Usually buy the Phall kits but bought this on the off chance


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

GeordieSteve said:


> About enough to make 2 or 3 curries (and about 2.5kg of meat in there). Buy two get one free as well. Not associated with them, just buy a lot from them. Usually buy the Phall kits but bought this on the off chance


I shall trust your judgment and give them a try, sounds nice


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I just made, and ate the Winter Curry, it was superb


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Nytol said:


> I just made, and ate the Winter Curry, it was superb


Top man, glad you liked it! Looks like sh1t when you first mix it mind. I'll have to work out the macros on it one day but it should come out really well


----------

